# ATTN Louisiana Maltese Lovers - Maltese in HIGH KILL Shelter



## elianespaar (Sep 30, 2010)

I heard about this forum from some wonderful people in Kenner, LA the other weekend. I recently adopted two maltipoos from the Tangipahoa Parish Animal Control. If anyone knows about them, you know they are a very high-kill facility and recently euthanized all of their animals due to parvo. Well, yesterday evening a friend e-mailed me saying they had yet another maltese mix in the same facility. Unfortunately, I just adopted two last week and just cannot take another one at this point. This dog is an adult female, and I will update on age when I am able to get more information from the shelter. They typically give dogs 7-14 days in the shelter before seeking possible euthanasia. Please, anyone in the New Orleans, Hammond, or Baton Rouge area call the shelter and take this poor baby out. The adoption fee is only $60 and the dog will be spayed, have her 8-1 shot, deworm, and rabies shot. You can take the dog to your vet (or the vet the shelter uses to spay the dog) for a heartworm test. A heartworm test usually cost around $25. Thanks so much and I hope someone can help. 


The dog's petfinder page:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Hammond, LA | Grungee


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh the poor darling. I hope someone gets her out soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm in Kenner. Don't know if I could make it to Hammond though. But, I did e-mail to someone who might be interested. I'm at work right now - sneaking a peak - I'll try to look into it more this afternoon and give them a call.

Did we meet at the dog show in Kenner a while back? I'm just wondering if I told you about the forum or if there are other Malt lovers in Kenner on the forum that I don't know about. 

Linda


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Can someone possibly take her out and foster her until a home is found?
Maybe you could be her foster parent until she finds a forever home?

That is great that you adopted two!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying that she gets out of there. Any progress?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

That is a great idea for someone to go and get her out of there and foster her until a home can be found.

Does a person have to live locally to adopt from a shelter? (I hate to sound so inane, but I just don't know the answer)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> That is a great idea for someone to go and get her out of there and foster her until a home can be found.
> 
> Does a persom have to live locally to adopt from a shelter? (I hate to sound so inane, but I just don't know the answer)


Good question!
Different shelters have different rules so it would be individual to the shelter.
Usually they post it on the website somewhere to let possible adopters know if they're eligible.
But I can't find anything on the website that says the rule.

But! 
Here is contact info:

Tangipahoa Parish Animal Control Shelter
15487 Club Deluxe Road Hammond LA 70403 
*Hours of Operation: *Monday - Friday 8:00am to 4:30pm (adoptions begin at 12 Noon, no exceptions)
Saturday 10-2 Adoptions Only Closed Sunday
*Contact Chip Fitz, Director *
*Phone:985-543-0215 Fax:985-230-0337*​


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've e-mailed and spoken to a couple of people I know who live in that area to see if they can help. I wasn't able to call the shelter before they closed today, but will call first thing in the morning. I'm not in a position to foster, but will do what I can. I'm also going to call the rescue group I got Annie from to see if they can pull her if no one else can. I know they are overloaded as it is right now (so many who lost their livelihoods due to the oil spill have turned in their dogs to local shelters), but hopefully they can do something.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sophie,

I do hope, so badly, that somebody will be willing to take her - if only until she can find a loving home. I would be willing to give credit card information to a vet if someone did take her out of there. She should be throughly examined to make sure that she isn’t suffering from pain or illness. 

It breaks my heart to see her in that condition - then more I see how some people treat animals, the more cynical I become.

Please keep us posted.

Allie

The SPCA here in the seacoast (Stratham, NH) is a WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL place - all the fluffs get love, obedience training and socialization -


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so nice of you. I e-mailed the girl at the rescue where Annie came from begging her to help with the promise of a donation from me to help with her adoption fee and any initial vet expenses - I guess we were thinking on the same lines.  

I live on what's called the Southshore and the shelter is on the Northshore so it's a bit of a distance for me at the moment with having to work tomorrow.

Hopefully, I'll hear from someone soon.

Linda



Sandcastles said:


> Sophie,
> 
> I do hope so badly that somebody will be willing to take her - if only until she can find a loving home. I would be willing to give credit card information to a vet if someone did take her out of there. She should be throughly examined to make sure that she isn’t suffering from pain or illness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Sophie,
> 
> I do hope, so badly, that somebody will be willing to take her - if only until she can find a loving home. I would be willing to give credit card information to a vet if someone did take her out of there. She should be throughly examined to make sure that she isn’t suffering from pain or illness.
> 
> ...





sophie said:


> That is so nice of you. I e-mailed the girl at the rescue where Annie came from begging her to help with the promise of a donation from me to help with her adoption fee and any initial vet expenses - I guess we were thinking on the same lines.
> 
> I live on what's called the Southshore and the shelter is on the Northshore so it's a bit of a distance for me at the moment with having to work tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Allie and Linda - I just wanted to say how amazing you both are. :sLo_grouphug3: I hope it works out.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer - my daughter and her fiance are on standby for tomorrow morning. First thing in the morning I'm going to call and find out more about her and make sure she is still there and available. Then, if she is they'll make the drive and go get her until we can somehow (hopefully, with the help of Annie's rescue group) find her a permanent home. Now, I can't wait to find out more about her. The Petfinder page has absolutely no information about her.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Linda - oh my, I was calling you "Sophie" - I'm so lame!

If your daughter does drive there tomorrow to get her, I will pay all the expenses related to the drive - gas, tolls, lunch, etc. I'm sure that there is a way to wire funds to you.

I'll be looking for your post.

Allie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Allie, that's okay - I still don't know everyone's name! I am horrible with names.

And, that is so sweet of you to offer. :wub: But, the drive isn't that far only about 2 hours round trip - I just couldn't figure out how I could do it since I have to work tomorrow. I should have thought of my daughter right away - they love animals and just moved back to town.  She said they could foster until a permanent home can be found. She's home all day.

It's going to be a long night! lol I'm praying she's still there and safe. This shelter has a horrible history. 

Linda



Sandcastles said:


> Linda - oh my, I was calling you "Sophie" - I'm so lame!
> 
> If your daughter does drive there tomorrow to get her, I will pay all the expenses related to the drive - gas, tolls, lunch, etc. I'm sure that there is a way to wire funds to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - how terrific!! I thought she was just picking her up. Didn't even realize they'd foster. :chili::chili: Keeping fingers and paws crossed until tomorrow. Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I heard back from the rescue that I got Annie from! They are overloaded and out of fosters to the point that they are actually paying to have some pets boarded at this point. But, they are willing to do the networking to find her a permanent home. We just need to get her out of there!

Edited to add: the rescue will be doing the interview process and home inspection, etc. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Good news! I just got off the phone with the shelter and she was adopted yesterday! The lady said she had a couple of calls on her already this morning. 

I'm late for work - wish I knew who had her.

Thanks for all the thoughts and offers for help!

Linda


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

UPDATE!

I just called the shelter and spoke to "Mobely" (Spelling) - she said that Grungree was adopted yesterday to a "nice family" - YEAH! He's safe! I hope that he will have a happy home now - I also hope that I'll forgive him for keeping me awake ALL night long - worrying about him! 

Life is GREAT when animals are being properly cared for . . .

Allie


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Linda!

I called at exactly 8am (their time) - you and I must have been on the phone at the same time with Mobely! 

Thank G-d she (I thought the little tyke was a boy) has a home - 

Regards,

Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: GOOD NEWS! And I certainly hope little Grungee gets a new name.!! Thank you both for caring so much.


----------

